# IS BridgeCC necessary?



## Rose Weir (Nov 24, 2013)

Got the Photoshop CC downloaded Friday....took all day....
The CC manager pad also immediately noticed that the CS6 present required an update. That had some kind of blockage. I could download the update manually through usual channels. I didn't want to uninstall until I was sure I had reviewed all preferences and stuff. Later I uninstalled CS6 so that update notice is not present. Strange that this update came through since I didn't purchase a subscription to CS6.
Meanwhile....
BridgeCC is a separate download. I never used Bridge previously so I figure I don't have to download it now. I'm on a satelite system and its not particularly fast for huge downloads.
Is there an issue with *NOT downloading BridgeCc?*
There are some other items listed with the label 'install'. I have no idea what they are for. I have not downloaded those items.
Adobe assumes everyone will jump on SYNCH. At this moment I can not see where I would use the Synch feature so that CC app is not loading when the computer starts.
If I have a computer in another location then all would have to be installed there and synch files would be accessible is the closest I can come to for a practical use.
*Does that CC app have to be on all the time*? I read that once a month Adobe checks on the CC status. Is it through this CC app running in the background?
I searched around in the Adobe TV tutorials to identify exactly what this Synch does and the Terry White videos are most explanatory but I won't be doing 1/10th of what he presented.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 24, 2013)

There are no issues in NOT downloading BridgeCC.  Bridge CC can be a front-end into PSCC.  Lightroom can be a front-end too. If you are going to use LR exclusively (and you should) for your DAM tool, you do not need Bridge. Similarly in PS, you can open an image file using the File Open menu option without using LR or Bridge. 

I never bothered installing BridgeCC.

The AdobeCC app does not need to be running all the time. If you close it, you will not get automatic updates and if your clock runs out on PS without being automatically renewed through the Adobe CC app, you will be reminded to do so before you can continue with PSCC.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 24, 2013)

No, not actually *necessary*....just approach it on a "needs" basis, same with all the other stuff, i.e. install them if/when you identify the need. I did install BridgeCC, mainly because it will be useful for testing purposes whenever forum issues arise. The other apps I haven't installed, I don't know what most of them do so I'll struggle to work out if any of them will help with an urgent issue that I don't know I've got!

Nor have I yet explored File Syncing, Dropbox meets my needs at the moment.


----------



## jsjxyz (Nov 29, 2013)

I installed both. 

LR is my main file management, which all the files will be indexed. 

bridge I used for all the temporary work in temporary folders. Since it won't increase the LR indexed file size.


----------



## Rose Weir (Dec 2, 2013)

My download speed is not the high end expected mainly because its a satelite connection so if I didn't have to then it was less to have to wait. I never used it in the past but the few times I did try it out I was surprised at the huge amount of temp type files it creates. So that was another 'not attractive' feature.
My use over to Photoshop is for extra features such as compiling or the extra skill in the content aware tool plus Photoshop can open an exported file directly from Windows explorer. The only thing that I can see is there might be more direct access to ACR via Bridge but if the image has smart object layer feature then ACR will open directly.


----------

